# Mindshift - Does it fit?



## JPAZ (Aug 15, 2014)

I am being plagued by GAS again  . I am looking at the Mindshift r180 Professional camera backpack as an option for an upcoming trip. I've looked at many reviews. There are no dealers in my area that carry the product so I'd have to order one to see if it works for me. If any of you have any experience with this bag, I 'd appreciate some insight. My questions:

-Can I fit a 5Diii with a 25-105 and a 17-40 plus a 70-200 F/4 IS into the rotating lower bag / fanny pack part?
-Anyone take it aboard an airliner as carry on and how did that work out?

Thanks in advance.


JPAZ


----------



## NancyP (Aug 16, 2014)

Soooooo...........you are a GASBag, I see. 
(ducks virtual rotten tomato bombardment)


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 16, 2014)

VERY funny NancyP. 

But seriously, nobody out there with first had experience with this product?


----------



## NunoMatos (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello!

I have one of those and the rotation belt does not fit vertically the 70-200F4 IS. 
I take that bag to a Vietnam 10 day trip as my only bag. No problem at all onboard the planes... TAP A320 , Air France B777, Jet Star A320.

My gear was 1Dx , 24-105L , 70-200L IS , 100L , 50
All on rotation belt except 70-200 on the side in a Lens Switch Case

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Aug 16, 2014)

Can you take a pic and show the configuration - that would be GREAT


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks. My plan would be to trek with the whole unit but use just the fanny pack for the few days I'll have in the city. It is either this or my well-used Loka and a TT Holster


----------



## miah (Aug 21, 2014)

I got one of the first Mindshift Rotation 180 packs during their Kickstarter campaign. Excellent product in all respects that I've since taken across the USA, SE Asia and around Hawaii.

I've carried on the entire pack (including rotational fanny pack) on many flights without a problem. You have to not put much more than a flat light disk in the rear backpack pocket or the pack will bulge too much to fit in the overhead bins. Inside the fanny pack I carry a 5D3 with 24-105 + 70-300L without a problem. I can also fit inside the fanny pack several filters, a neatly rolled Joby shoulder strap with Kirk QRC-1, a Hoodman Loupe, a wireless remote and some extra CF cards. I put my tripod in checked luggage, but attach it to the backpack when I arrive. I carry lots of additional camera gear in the upper backpack compartment inside the optional, padded camera insert.

I've used a lot of different packs/bags over the years and have found this one to be superior. Hope this helps.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks. I appreciate that is really useful information. So you'd think the 5d3 (with a wrist strap and plate - not an L just a bottom plate) and the 70-200 should fit? Do you carry the 70-300 upright or on it's side? The 70-200 is just a bit longer. Do you think there'd be room for the 17-40 besides?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 21, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Soooooo...........you are a GASBag, I see.
> (ducks virtual rotten tomato bombardment)



That pun was so bad, I wished I had thought of it. ;D


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 21, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Thanks. I appreciate that is really useful information. So you'd think the 5d3 (with a wrist strap and plate - not an L just a bottom plate) and the 70-200 should fit? Do you carry the 70-300 upright or on it's side? The 70-200 is just a bit longer. Do you think there'd be room for the 17-40 besides?


The 70-300 is less than 6" tall and the interior is 7" deep. The 70-200F4 L IS is almost 7", and while it may fit, it'll be tight.


----------



## miah (Aug 22, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Thanks. I appreciate that is really useful information. So you'd think the 5d3 (with a wrist strap and plate - not an L just a bottom plate) and the 70-200 should fit? Do you carry the 70-300 upright or on it's side? The 70-200 is just a bit longer. Do you think there'd be room for the 17-40 besides?



I carry the 70-300 complete with collar/plate vertically, but I think the 70-200 might be too long to do that. I don't have a 70-200 to try it out for you, but if it fits vertically it will be extremely tight. The 70-300 fits like a glove with one velcro-stabilized divider between it and my 5D3+24-105 placed on its side with the LCD facing the velcro divider (that puts the 24-105 towards the skinnier side of the fanny pack). 

There definitely is not room for a 17-40 to boot, but you could put that lens in an accessory pouch that clips onto the fanny pack if that lens needs to have super-quick access. Otherwise, the cleaner option is to put whichever additional lens is used least (70-200 or 17-40) in the upper compartment of the backpack--a place still fully accessible while wearing the pack by simply sliding it around in front of you and accessing that compartment through the back zipper.

To be clear: the 5D3 + 24-105 and 70-300L snugly fills the fanny pack, but their irregular shapes allow me to also fit the other items I mentioned in my previous post.


----------

